# Divers Collection



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

OK Chaps,

As promised here is latest pics of my divers collections to date. Not included is the Orange Monster. Since my last post a last year I have added 6 additional pieces. Now its almost complete. I hope









From left to right; 6217, 6105's (first edition and later models), 6309's










From left to right; mid-size 4205 and ladies 4205, 7002's, current 7s26


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sheesh!! - And I thought that I liked Seiko divers
















That's a fantastic collection of divers you have there Hakim - mine is very poor in comparison comprising of:

Seiko 6105 (later cushion cased version), 6309, 7002 and a customised skx007. I also have a stainless steel Samurai - I've just this morning got the case back from being beadblasted by Bryan so the watch needs reassembling. I'll post some pictures of it later on today when both me and the weather are a bit brighter.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fantastic collection Hakim; thanks for the pics!

Do you post an armed guard on them at night or when you go out


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very very nice Hakim......I love Seiko dive watches, everyone should have at least 1...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great set Hakim.

I just have my BY Seiko & Landmaster. For now anyway.


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Wow!!! A fantastic collection.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys









Just a few more to go, then a closed case and time to move on


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Excellent collection!







What models you don't have or want to own?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hakim said:


> Thanks for the comments guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection









your comment remineded me of a guy I knew who collected cameras he spent years

specialising in ( if I remember rightly in a particular type of Zeiss model). He managed to get everything it was possible to get then six months later just sold them off and went after something else


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Super pictures Hakim, I really like the strap on the 6217.

Derek


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

Great collection Hakim.

All original?


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Fantastic collection Hakim.

Just curious - what are you still looking for, and which would be your favourite, and which gets worn the most ?

D.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> what are you still looking for,


A 6306.... see the wanted section


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

This collection is not going to be sold. One of my daughters is already very keen on it







so I guess if she has the interest I'll pass it onto her.

I still need to get the 6306, 6309 orange face and a 2205. Recently I came across another diver I have not seen before. Its the 7005 square shaped case. I know these few pieces might take me years to get hld off









I don't wear any of them apart from the 7s26's. They just get a regular polish, fondle and loving look.


----------



## RobG (Feb 15, 2005)

Thats, thats, ah hell i'm speachless. One awesome collection you have there, and quite complete. But really, you don't need all those ole' watches. Must be heavy lugging them around all in one case. Wouldn't it be much easier just having one or three of the most favorite?







Maybe some sublimital suggestion might help, listen closely,"watches are too heavy".... "watches are toooooo heavy"...









Is it working? I thought not.

Congrats, and enjoy in good health...

Regards,

RobG


----------

